# Ref; Pit Boss Mango Madness



## TomKnollRFV (May 7, 2019)

The pictures aren't so great, I just did grilled chicken for this, but I figured I'd share what we thought of the rub any how.

First off; for a rub costing pennies compared to some, I was honestly surprised by the quality. I'm also glad I used chicken. Unfortunately, I ended up with the wrong cut of chicken. What my mind thought and what I bought were different.

The rub it self absolutely has a smell and taste of mango and the tropics with notes of pepper, which still came through after being grilled over charcoal. It's not going to wow you with complexity, or at least didn't me, and I need to experiment with it more to give you a better idea of it's flavour profile, especially when smoked. 

I think it might do better with fish to be honest, but the bottle I had was on discount as it was nearing it's sell date <apparently>. I'll try to find a fresh bottle, and if needed, just try some plain. It was a bit on the sweet side, but not like Pit Boss Apple Butter <which was like an apple pie, and I tried that with ribs>.

Original plan: I wanted to actually split the chicken in half to put havarti cheese inside. Then I realized how small they were when opened. I also grilled pineapple. I can not suggest using canned pineapple at all. It tends to fall apart, but I also couldn't find a whole pineapple!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 7, 2019)

That sounds good Tom.  I do like mango as a flavor.  Can you post some more info on the rub itself?
Gary


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 7, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> That sounds good Tom.  I do like mango as a flavor.  Can you post some more info on the rub itself?
> Gary


Will do after I get back from shopping!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 7, 2019)

I snapped a few pictures of the rub to add to this, and now that I got it beside me, I can smell it with out charcoal clouding all of that. <Not that there is ever any thing wrong with the smell of a grill!>

Nose: It smells alot like a taco seasoning blend with alot of black pepper..but then the tropical nose hit comes. I wouldn't necessarily call it mango, but it is beyond a doubt a fruit of a far away land in the tropics. A bit sweet, but there is brown sugar in this rub to boot.

Flavour: Sweeter then expected from the smell, mine has settled a bit but it is very mild in heat. The mango is definitely the finisher, a bit of a lingering profile that fades to a sweetness. I'd suggest this on ribs and fish, some thing you want to compliment with a sweetness. I'd even try it sprinkled over grill charred fruit and onions.

Honestly, it's just hard to explain because mango is a flavour I've never had replicated..but I swear they got tiny bits of dried mango in the rub. When you eat some plain, you get reconstituted bits of mango!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 7, 2019)

It really sounds good!  You didn't like the rub on chicken? It sounds like it would be good on chicken breast. Fish sounds good too.  Maybe pork chops?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 8, 2019)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> It really sounds good!  You didn't like the rub on chicken? It sounds like it would be good on chicken breast. Fish sounds good too.  Maybe pork chops?



I just feel there has to be a better method then grilling chicken, or a better combination for a sammie then I did :)


----------



## jokensmoken (May 9, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I just feel there has to be a better method then grilling chicken, or a better combination for a sammie then I did :)


Hey Tom...
Sounds like an interesting flavor combo...
We do a lot of fish here, being right on the water and this sounds like something I'll definitely be experimenting with...
Off topic, the vinegar mustard sauce recipe I promised you i posted in the "sauces" section here a few days ago...
Give it a try and give me some feed back...
Hoping to see you again this fall.
Walt


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 9, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> Hey Tom...
> Sounds like an interesting flavor combo...
> We do a lot of fish here, being right on the water and this sounds like something I'll definitely be experimenting with...
> Off topic, the vinegar mustard sauce recipe I promised you i posted in the "sauces" section here a few days ago...
> ...



Thanks Walt! If you try it on fish, let me know how it goes, some sort of fish taco comes to mind with this sort of flavour. Time to go and check out that recipe and I sure hope to be there again!


----------



## fivetricks (May 9, 2019)

I bought the mango seasoning about 6 weeks ago. Tasted more like orange than mango in my bottle. Only way I tried it was as a dry rub on smoked wings. Didn't really work for me.

I'd like to try it again on breaded fried wings. I bet it would be better. I'd also like to mix it with some other stuff, maybe use it as an element of a larger rub. The flavor of it by itself IMHO is not enough for my tastes.

I bet it would be good on shrimp skewers

Edit: or as an addition to some curries/Thai dishes


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 10, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I bought the mango seasoning about 6 weeks ago. Tasted more like orange than mango in my bottle. Only way I tried it was as a dry rub on smoked wings. Didn't really work for me.
> 
> I'd like to try it again on breaded fried wings. I bet it would be better. I'd also like to mix it with some other stuff, maybe use it as an element of a larger rub. The flavor of it by itself IMHO is not enough for my tastes.
> 
> ...



Good call on curry, maybe I'll rub down and smoke some chicken thighs with it and try them in a korma curry to see how it works out.


----------



## fivetricks (May 10, 2019)

I can't take credit.

I walked out to the kitchen to get a beer and saw my garam masala powder.

All credit (as usual) goes to the beer. :-)


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2019)

Thanks Tom.  Really appreciate the info on the rub.
Gary


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 11, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Thanks Tom.  Really appreciate the info on the rub.
> Gary


NP

I was surprised it was half decent for what appears to be a Walmart exclusive.


----------

